# Just got a huge new amazon sword



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Just a couple of days ago my friend gave me a huge amazon sword (10+ inches) and my question is, how do amazon swords produce baby swords?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi MaD_Sci

When the sword sends up a flower shoot, soon little plantlets develop, I wait until there are some decent roots before I remove the plantlets. If the plantlets can get in the water the roots grow much faster.

I hope this helps


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Also, I want to trim it down to size. I know that some people just cut the leaves off right at the crown. If I cut off all the leaves and leave just the crown and roots, will the plant still grow?


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

I think if you cut all the leaves off, you will be giveng the root system no reason to go on. If you must cut it back, leave a couple of leaves...I just gave away several large swords...are you in Everett Wa. area......These were the swords..75gallon tank


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

LIONHEAD said:


> I think if you cut all the leaves off, you will be giveng the root system no reason to go on. If you must cut it back, leave a couple of leaves...I just gave away several large swords...are you in Everett Wa. area......These were the swords..75gallon tank


Unfortunately no, I'm all the way up in vancouver BC.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

MaD_Sci said:


> Also, I want to trim it down to size. I know that some people just cut the leaves off right at the crown. If I cut off all the leaves and leave just the crown and roots, will the plant still grow?


Yes, this is mentioned in Diana Walstad's book. You can use a razor blade and slice it all off. Some people control the growth by carefully removing the outer ring of leaves every so often.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I trim mine by taking the larger outer leafs and gently pulling it off at the base.
I have also had new plants sprout off of the large base roots when they grow up above the substrate. They love pieces of Floourish Tabs placed near the roots.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Newt said:


> I trim mine by taking the larger outer leafs and gently pulling it off at the base.
> I have also had new plants sprout off of the large base roots when they grow up above the substrate. They love pieces of Floourish Tabs placed near the roots.


I always got my from the roots this way.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

How do you encourage your sowrd to send up a flower stem? Lower the water level? 

I've watched my ozelot sowrd make 2 new leaves evey week and a half since march... and no flower stem yet.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

My Echinodorus hormanii and cordifolius both regularly send up flower stalks, but I've never done anything intentional to encourage this. The tank is always full, and I fertilize continuously, so I have no idea what makes them want to do this.

Andy


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I think I'll take my question and make a new thread...


----------

